# Ilfochrome in 12" camera



## dajope (May 23, 2006)

I'm thinking of trying Ilfochrome reversal paper in my darkslides to produce direct positives. I realise that the daylight will have to be filtered, but would appreciate any advice if anyone has tried this or just has some advice on using ilfochrome and its chemistry


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 23, 2006)

I have no idea at all.  I have never even tried color paper as a negative material but I would like to someday.  If I can ever get black white down..  I really do wish I could help...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 23, 2006)

Use the basic filtration marked on the pack as a starting point and shoot some tests.
You don't need to use a whole sheet for this, just some strips (like a test strip in printing). It's much cheaper.
The problem that Cibachrome (the original name, changed to Ilfochrome when Ilford bought the technology in the 90's) always had was contrast - it tends to have too much. Sunny days might not give very good results. Try shooting on slightly overcast days (soft light).
I last used Cibachrome around 1980 and have never felt the urge to go back to it, but I don't see why it shouldn't work as camera 'film'.


----------

